# ترنيمة " أمى وأنا " والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـة "ترنيمة رائعة"



## ginajoojoo (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الترنيمة دي من شريط إسمة أمي يا عدرا لكنيسة الأنبا بولا بالإسماعيلية 
وهى من تأليف المبدع / هاني الحناوي وتلحين وتوزيع موسيقي / عمانوئيل سعد .

الترنيمة بصوت مرنمة اسمها نسرين "صوتها اكتر من رائع"
وهى نقلا عن جروب الفنان عمانوئيل سعد  http://emmanoel-saad.blogspot.com/

*كلمات الترنيمة *

الحكاية دى ابتدت فى الدنيا لما
ام حبت بنتها وضمتها ضمة
كانت الفرحة فى عنيها يوم شافتها
ايوة حتى قلبها هو اللى سمى
من حنان الام دى كان نفسها
لو تشيلها طول حياتها فى حضنها
لما تفرح قلبها يفرح معاها 
ولما تبكى تجرى تمسح دمعها
والسنين عدت ولما البنت كبرت
نسيت اللى زمان عشانها يا تعبت
وفى يوم حزين البنت سابت امها
وفى طريق العتمة تاهت لما بعدت
بس فضلت امها تنادى عليها
ليل نهار الدمعة ما فارقت عنيها
كل لحظة ترفع الصلوات عشانها
نفسها تعود بنتها من تانى ليها
والنهاية رجعت البنت لمكانها
وانحنت على امها باست قدمها
كانت الحكاية عن ام وضناها 
الم هى كنيستى
وضناها انا

لينك تحميل الترنيمة نقلا عن الجروب
http://www.4shared.com/file/28926906/be2608a1/__online.html

*وده لينك للشريط كامل "شريط امى يا عدرا -فريق خراف الراعى " حصريا على منتدى الكنيسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37697&highlight=%CE%D1%C7%DD+%ED%D3%E6%DA
*
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## FADESHIKO (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

بس بجد ترنيمة جميلة اوى وربنا يوفقك فى امتحاناتك


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

ترنيمه فوق الرائعه شكرا ليكي يا جينا​


----------



## sandy20 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

thank you trnema 7lwa aweeeeeeeeeeeeee:t23:


----------



## the servant (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

تسلم ايدك جينا بجد ترنيمة حلوة كتير,رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

ميرسى كتيييير لكل اللى نورونى واخدت بركتهم
ميرسى فادى وميرسى مينا وميرسى ساندى وميرسى لاخويا الغالى فراى

وده لينك الشريط كله حصريا على المنتدى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37697&highlight=%CE%D1%C7%DD+%ED%D3%E6%DA

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## remonmoro (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

*الحكاية دى ابتدت فى الدنيا لما
ام حبت بنتها وضمتها ضمة
كانت الفرحة فى عنيها يوم شافتها
ايوة حتى قلبها هو اللى سمى
من حنان الام دى كان نفسها
لو تشيلها طول حياتها فى حضنها
لما تفرح قلبها يفرح معاها 
ولما تبكى تجرى تمسح دمعها
والسنين عدت ولما البنت كبرت
نسيت اللى زمان عشانها يا تعبت
وفى يوم حزين البنت سابت امها
وفى طريق العتمة تاهت لما بعدت
بس فضلت امها تنادى عليها
ليل نهار الدمعة ما فارقت عنيها
كل لحظة ترفع الصلوات عشانها
نفسها تعود بنتها من تانى ليها
والنهاية رجعت البنت لمكانها
وانحنت على امها باست قدمها
كانت الحكاية عن ام وضناها 
الم هى كنيستى
وضناها انا

really thank you*


----------



## dodobeauty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

ميرسي يا جينا على الترنيمة هى بجد ترنيمة حلوة قووى واللى يرنمها ويحفظها غير اللى يحسها بجد ربنا يعوضلك تعب محبتك
وربنا مع استاذ عمانوئيل ويمدنا بالمزيد من الترانيم الرائعة دية


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*

ميرسى ياريمون كتيير على مرورك..نورتنى
وميرسى كتيير يا دودو على تشجيعك وردك الجميل
ربنا يعوضكو​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "أمى وأنا" والشهيرة بإسم - الحكايـــــة "ترنيمة رائعة"*



الله على الترانيم الجميلة 

ميرسى ياقمر لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## بيبو 3 (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا علي الترنيمة الجميلة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2010)

ترنيمه رااائعه جدااا شكراااااا​


----------

